# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Merbau or Natural Decking Oil

## srohara

Hi  
I am about to oil my deck, i was going to use either Feast Watson or Intergrain Oil, should i use Natural or Merbau in either products. Will the Merbau just make the timber look darker, just not sure as to which one. The guy at the hardware said that the Merbau Oil was for treated pine, is that right????? 
Thanks
Scott

----------


## PRKLCD

I will bump this up cause I am interested in the most popular choice....

----------


## UteMad

Hi srohara 
We use Feast watson as our default deck oil.. I use walnut because its the best compromise between darkening it but not putting a fake looking tint over the top.... 
I wouldn't put intergrain stick with feast and use either natural or walnut... walnut is now a tinted colour made off of natural and is no longer a ready mixed colour so most dont see it on the shelf and therefore dont buy it as much now... Walnut and natural are both as dark as each other just the natural is a little bit more orange brown and the walnut is a brown -brown  
below is merbau with walnut feast watson   
Also have merbau with spa n deck if you want PM 
cheers utemad

----------


## chuth77

I used Feast and Watson Natural on my Merbau decking. If its a new deck, with new timber, I suggest weathering the deck for the best results in the long run. Each week, wash the deck down with straight water(dependant on water restrictions). This will encourage the timber to bleed, and if it's Merbau it will. Hopefully with no light coloured items or concrete underneath! After 2 or 3 months, give the timber a thorough wash with truck wash(a cheap version of deck clean) and let it dry before applying the 3 coats of feast watson. Make sure you don't leave residue on the deck each coat. Wipe excess off after 30 minutes otherwise you'll have a sticky deck... And no-one likes a sticky deck!!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Given that Feast Watson and Intergrain are both Orica brands.....one could ask what is the difference? 
My current bucket of decking oil is the Intergrain natural....

----------


## UteMad

> Given that Feast Watson and Intergrain are both Orica brands.....one could ask what is the difference? 
> My current bucket of decking oil is the Intergrain natural....

  dunno about the truth but orica rep told me feast was a better product.. 
cheers utemad

----------


## chuth77

You mean like Dulux and Berger!!!

----------


## UteMad

The let it bleed method does work but aint necessary... we did a merbau pergola on a cream wall... done my way now 6 months down the track and not 1 single bit of stainage on the wall ... Did a balcony at the same place all merbau and spotted gum over white stone and not a single stain to date... we did a lot of preventative work icluding internal runoof collectors.. but it can be done  
cheers utemad

----------

